# Buying my first car. Got it home today!!



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Today I went to look at a car and then put $300 down on it.
I will pay the rest when I can go pick it up sometime before the 12th.

It is a 98 Ford escort LX w/ 142k on it.
Very good condition and was well maintained.
It is a sedan of course...so goat transport is harder but it is a good buy and I really need a car.

The owner said she was getting around 40MPG on the highway.
It is a 5 speed manual transmission. Engine and everything works/runs smooth.
Almost news tires on it.
Best part- Only $1,000. 

This opens up a lot of possibilities for me for work. So now I am going to apply to some jobs farther out being as I can drive farther cheaper. I have 3 places in mind to apply to in a city that is 45 mins away but there are over 10 positions in that city. Also a lot more in Albany...about an hour away.
So I am hoping I can get work soon.

When I go to pick up Juna and Piper (2 goats I am buying this month) I will just take the back seat out or use a extra large dog crate.

Here is a pic.

Now I just need to learn how to drive stick. I have only driven a stick car 3-5 times...so I can do it just a little rusty at it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

The first vehicle I learned to drive was a stick. I have never owned one but I can still drive one now. It is like riding a bike you never forget how but you may fall a few times. You will probably stall it a few times but you will get the hang of it again in no time.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

Congrats! 5 speeds are easy to drive. Just take it to a parking lot some where and practice. Believe it or not I have only one automatic (that is the dually) and everything else are manuals.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

Not bad at all. It looks like its in good shape and 40mpg is always good with gass prices the way they are.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

That is great! And the price is even better. I had bought a car (after crashing my truck!) that was stick and picked it up pretty quick. Mine was getting around that gas mileage too, it was great! I paid $2700 cash for it, drove it for 3 years, and then sold it for $2400 lol.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

comgrats jesse!! for what its worth i have fotted full grown standard dairy does on the back seat of my hatchbacks so you will be fine.in the sedan. also you can have a tow bar and ball fitted and tow a trailer to transport.your goats. its funny to hear you guys talk about "driving.stick" the majority of vars here in ausyralia are manual. an auto is a luxury (which i treated myself to when i bought.my.latest car after the other one got smashed). it does.make peak hour traffic twice a day much easier but oftentimes i really.miss driving.a.manual.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

I do know the concept of driving a stick shift.
Like I said I did drive one 3+ times. So with all stop lights I have shifted up to 5th gear at least 10 times.
I probably have more experience driving a stick in our parking lot. I used to drive my brothers car around so I was able to use 1st gear and reverse a lot. Still it will take a lot more practice to where I feel comfortable driving one.

It is that way in Scotland. We lived there for a couple months. They have mostly sticks over there. My dad had to get used to driving a stick, shifting with his left hand, and driving on the wrong side of the road.

It would be funny to a see a trailer on that car. I won't do that as it is only 110HP and lacks the power for that. I will save pulling a trailer for my future truck. I hope to get a newer truck or wagon in a year or two after I have worked a job. I hope to sell it for what I have into it. Gas here is 3.99-4.19 a gallon depending on where you go and if you have a gas card.
With "my" truck (actually my dads rust bucket but he let me use it) I was paying $8+ just to drive 22-26 miles.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

Congratulations! It sounds like a great deal!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

Congrats!! :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

congrats! Having a vehicle will open up so many options for work! 
I love sticks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

Congrats.... :thumb:  :hi5: :clap:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

sorry when i say trailer i forget you guys mostly think of the cattle or horse trailers. i am talking about a small box trailer (think you might call them utility trailers??) a six by four trailer with cage would be fine for that car and you could fit four to six goats in it. you could probably even go to a seven by five trailer and it would handle it.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

Congrats! Fords are the best!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Buying my first car. I will have it before the 12th.*

I got my car today!!
We were able to get sooner as we have work planned tomorrow and saturday. It took FOREVER driving DMV to DMV...lots of road work. Got caught in traffic and got to understand why NY ranks 2nd for the worst drivers nationwide (NJ is 1st). People never let you switch lanes and are always cutting you off.

Anyways after all that driving around in Albany (not a good place to practice stick) and when we were back on regular highways (not as congested) I was able to drive it the rest of the way home.

It really runs good and I didnt stall it out on the trip home. I did have trouble getting it into 2nd but realized I needed to take the E brake off, duh! Also clutch felt in but wasnt in all the way. Kinda touchy that way.

It was really dirty so I cleaned it out real good. I found out the seats fold down, how cool is that!
I have yet to wash, rewash, use a rubbing compound (to get out some of the scratches), and wax it. It needs a new bumper but not a big deal. We are going to do the body work and take care of the rust. Mostly just on the rocker panels and a few random spots elsewhere. Engine runs really good. Been practicing driving it. Like taking off in 2nd instead of 1st without stalling it. I like this car as it has a measly 110 horses and ges up these steep hills better than our V8 van (always goes in overdrive)

Here are more pics of it.
I am thinkng I can put Juna in the trunk with the seats down and so she has access to the back seat area and the windows open for air. I would make something to sort of continue the trunk space into the back seat that makes her not want to sand up. Laying down usually mean I just have berries to clean up. Or maybe I will see if my ex large dog crate will fit in here.
I would like thoughts on that.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Gotta love the Ford rocker panel rust lol, it's on everything old unless you find that one nice vehicle that someone loved! :wink: Your's looks like it's in real nice shape, so CONGRATS! You'll have to take pictures with some critters in it now! :greengrin:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the new car :thumbup: Happy driving


----------

